# KA24(DE) Squelling



## tim_reaper20 (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a 92' 240sx Manual trans. Ran great until today, I was driving around and I put it to the floor and around 4-5000 RPMs (in all gears) I here this nasty squell comming from the under body- not a belt or altenator. Maybe a timing tensionor? or clutch pad??? The car does need a timing chain kit. Please help


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There are three belts up front; one of them is probably loose.


----------

